# Bilberry wheel cleaner



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't suppose anyone has a little sample of this i could try before buying some? I'm currently using AG Clean Wheels and i think it's a little harsh on my wheels as there not actually too dirty.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

If your car is the one in your avatar then Bilberry will do an excellent job even dilluted 1:10.

I didn't try before buying and I've never looked back. Worth every penny.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

When I attempted to detail your car, I used Bilberry and it did the trick diluted as far back as 1:10.

Its a great product and wouldn't have any hesitation in recommending the product for your wheels.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

it is good, but personally i would go for autosmart - smart wheels. cheaper and works a lot better


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

Bilberry all the way


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

buy some its the best wheel cleaner you can buy...ive got all my neighbours using it


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

daz4311 said:


> buy some its the best wheel cleaner you can buy...ive got all my neighbours using it


have you used smart wheels?


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

hotwaxxx said:


> When I attempted to detail your car, I used Bilberry and it did the trick diluted as far back as 1:10.
> 
> Its a great product and wouldn't have any hesitation in recommending the product for your wheels.


Thanks for that Dave. I'd better get some on order then


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Em, let me bring you some I4D Bright Wheels (also non acidic) - £12 for 5L and just as effective as Bilberry IMO.

I'm in Worcester on Tuesday..


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

another vote for billberry here works on everything


----------



## Automake (Dec 2, 2008)

Yep smart wheels is probably the best "safe" wheel cleaner out there... and it has a foaming agent so if you use a foaming trigger sprayer it makes lots of nice clingy foam which is handy! leave on the wheels for 5 mins.. light brushing and blast with the pressure washer.... oh and its cheap and in 5ltrs!

But the Billberry does smell better...


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Emz_197 said:


> I don't suppose anyone has a little sample of this i could try before buying some? I'm currently using AG Clean Wheels and i think it's a little harsh on my wheels as there not actually too dirty.


tell ya what, i think i have a lottle bilberry left in the garage, ill send you a small sample of smart wheels and bilberry and you can decide which you like best. pm me your address.


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Em, let me bring you some I4D Bright Wheels (also non acidic) - £12 for 5L and just as effective as Bilberry IMO.
> 
> I'm in Worcester on Tuesday..


Thanks Russ. Thats very good of you. Let me know what time etc. Did you want anything for it?


----------



## gj777 (Feb 16, 2008)

I bought Bilberry and an EZ brush last week, and was really impressed with them both. I diluted the Bilberry 10:1. The only thing worrying me is that it says on the bottle its not suitable for polished rims. You can't really tell from the photo, but the outer facing parts of the spokes and the part next to the tyre are polished (not a huge area), but I hope being diluted at 10:1 it won't do any harm - should I be ok?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

very cherry from autobrite. smells just as nice, works just as well, imo. plus its cheap cheap cheaper,


----------



## AndyReinlo (Oct 26, 2008)

havnt used any other but +1 for billbery, does a great job even diluted 1:12. on a side note it doesnt taste very nice and dont get it in your eyes as i found out when a gust of wind whipped it up into y face as i sprayed on the wheels


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

gj777 said:


> I bought Bilberry and an EZ brush last week, and was really impressed with them both. I diluted the Bilberry 10:1. The only thing worrying me is that it says on the bottle its not suitable for polished rims. You can't really tell from the photo, but the outer facing parts of the spokes and the part next to the tyre are polished (not a huge area), but I hope being diluted at 10:1 it won't do any harm - should I be ok?


i like your big red wheel brush :thumb: where did you buy it ??


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> i like your big red wheel brush :thumb: where did you buy it ??


oh god. hes got a brush fetish now as well:lol::lol::lol:
Should be ok on a 10/1 or 12/1 dilution. certainly safer than some ag products


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I am using Autobrite Very Cherry at the moment, 10:1 for normal duties, for rally bad wheels 3:1, i would say that at 3:1 it has much better cleaning powers than AG Clean wheels


----------



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

" not suitable for polished rims."

But they should be ok as they are painted over the top ?

I have some wheels that have the same finish would be I be ok .. I am right in saying its polished but then pained over the top so its not a polished finish but painted clear finish

Rich


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

Where's cheapest to buy Bilberry wheel cleaner?


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Usually that type of polished wheels have a laquer coat. Yours doesn't?


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

when i looked around ebay seemed to be the cheapest, by only a pound though


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

got mine today too, and have to say it is fantastic! really worth getting, just wish id bought it months ago but oh well


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

billberry ftw !

smells nice aswell lol


----------



## banksy (Jun 13, 2009)

does it strip wax?


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

sound silly will it be ok for triple plated chrome wheels?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Escort God said:


> sound silly will it be ok for triple plated chrome wheels?


I wouldn't reccomend bilberry for that, use normal car shampoo, increase the dilution of that if needs be.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

k10lbe said:


> billberry ftw !
> 
> smells nice aswell lol


hmm lol, smells kind of like feet being dipped in a bucket of bleach, oh and with a hint of cherry


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

G220 said:


> I wouldn't reccomend bilberry for that, use normal car shampoo, increase the dilution of that if needs be.


cheers yeah think i wont risk it
shampoo btbm FTW 

cheers for the heads up


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Only discovered this a few weeks ago.Best product out there for the money.Awsome stuff.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Bilbery is the best stuff I have used, and believe me I have tried them all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> Bilbery is the best stuff I have used, and believe me I have tried them all.


Have you tried AG Custom Wheel Cleaner ? 

Not as cost-effective I imagine, but it certainly does leave the wheels with a nice shine.


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've ordered some i4detailing Bright Wheels. 5l for £12.95 :thumb: Recommended by RussZS, it cleaned my wheels up nicely when he detailed my car for me, and it's also cheaper than Bilberry.


----------

